
Using Containers to Reduce Your Exposure to Meltdown and Spectre - cwkinard
https://boxboat.com/2018/01/05/using-containers-to-reduce-your-exposure-to-meltdown-and-spectre/
======
DyslexicAtheist
_> We can use many of the built in security features of docker containers to
lock down applications in a way that prevents untrusted code from ever being
run on our host._

I doubt OP has understood the vulns. It's data extraction only. None of the 3
variants allow an attacker execution of untrusted code by itself.

------
rurban
How ironic that op didn't get that exactly those containers are the primary
target for Meltdown and Spectre attacks. We can only hope for a Darwin award
for this poor fella.

